# Help Us Build our Facebook Fanbase



## Dave Martell (Jun 5, 2011)

We now have "Like" buttons on all of our product pages that are posted on our sales site *JapaneseKnifeSharpeningStore.com*

If you would like to help us build our Facebook fan base you can click on the Facebook "Like" button and share a product we sell with your Facebook fans.

Also, we have installed a social networking "Share" button to allow you to share the products via blogs, etc.

Any and all "likes" that you can provide us through our store will greatly help to increase our exposure and will be immensely appreciated. 

Thanks! 
Dave


----------

